# Colour Paper Negatives Filtration



## dajope (May 19, 2006)

HI 
I have an old antique plate camera that produces negatives 12" x 12". I am currently using paper Kodak paper negatives in the dark slide with some great success. THe only problem is getting the filtration right, as the paper is designed to work with light coming through the orange mask of the negative in the enlarger i have tried filtering with some orange gel, which does work but not quite enough. Does anyone have any ideas for exact filtration using colour paper negatives??


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 19, 2006)

I have never tried color paper but have you tried having a roll of film developed blank, then making a filter from the clear base.

You might also have to use a similar piece in front of your light meter to get an acurate reading.  Just a thought I really have no idea


----------

